# Favorite bass lines.



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Post your favorite bass lines from songs. 

Here's a few of mine:

The Beatles - Come Together





Chic - Good Times





Cream - Sunshine of Your Love





Jamiroquai - Runaway





Queen - Another One Bites The Dust





Pink Floyd - Money


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I lov the idea of this thread, but I can't usually play the links on my iPad.



Can people maybe write out the name of the song? Please.
Or whatever.

One of my fav is This is the Place by Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

Les Claypool - One Better





Enjoy, fellow bass-heads. Les Claypool, for the record, is a GOD.

Also:

Primus - Tommy The Cat


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Whir said:


> I lov the idea of this thread, but I can't usually play the links on my iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed,
All basslines by Bill Laswell, and Jaco Pastorious and Jah Wobble


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Michael Balzary and John Frusciante- two of my favourite humans


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Youtube is like a giant street team for the major labels


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Tool - Schism (Bass Instrumental)





GAME OVER.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jamiroquai - Love Foolosophy


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

irishK said:


> Michael Balzary and John Frusciante- two of my favourite humans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I love this bass solo! 






Another version:


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh Rage needs a mention =]






remember when I started to learn and watched this kid in envy

And I was recommended this by a dude once to learn techniques, its cheesy but the way its played is sick;






if you learn how to play this ^ fully, then about 3/5ths of all bass tabs you'll no longer have a problem learning IMO, all fast paced, some over arm playing, and 3.20 lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

The Beatles - Taxman


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - The Adventures of Rain Dance Maggie


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

not very fancy, but pretty memorable!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm playing this on my bass right now lol.


----------



## Julzei (Mar 23, 2007)

Pumped up kicks by foster the people


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

My Name Is Mud and Wynona's Big Brown Beaver by Primus

Super Bon Bon- Soul Coughing

To Bid You Farewell -Opeth


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Duran Duran, "Last Chance on the Stairway"


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

This Night Has Opened My Eyes - The Smiths


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Black sabbath-N.I.B.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> The Beatles - Taxman


favourite Beatles song for sure. =]


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Radiohead - The National Anthem


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Never fails to make me start shaking my hips.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, here's one of my favorite bands/bass players:






Simplicity is the key. Bass comes back in at 3:19.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mercurochrome said:


> Well, here's one of my favorite bands/bass players:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't here a bass come in @ 3:19

Or, nothing changed at 3:19 in that song.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Whir said:


> I didn't here a bass come in @ 3:19
> 
> Or, nothing changed at 3:19 in that song.


It does. Guitar is playing in 5/4 meter. Bass comes in in 4/4. It's very subtle.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

That is subtle. 

Reminds me of a group pelican a little bit.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Comes in at the minute mark. So sexy.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I love your thread Evo.

Average White Band - Stop The Rain (not on youtube?)


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a woodwind player, but when there are good bass lines, it really rocks.

ABBA's SOS (0:45 - 1:15)


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer





The Sound - Steel Your Air


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

^ I'm in love with Psycho Killer


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah buddy ^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Roxy Music - Love Is The Drug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I actually like the bass lines in a lot of songs by The Sound, but I'll limit myself to posting one more:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

For heavy bass guitar, bass and drums at 1:28






or another example:


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Vance (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I love your thread Evo.
> 
> Average White Band - Stop The Rain (not on youtube?)


Some great bass on your list :yes


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I love this bassline.






Also this.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

You already know what it is. :yes


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Favorite bass solo? Buster Williams on Mwandishi - "Rain Dance." There's some great dialogue between Hancock and Williams a few minutes in, and when he takes the solo, it is a straight up face-melter. Starts at 1.15. Afrofuturist-funk/jazz.
Rain Dance: 




Favorite Line? Miles Davis - B**tches Brew. A very ominous pedal that opens into a demon-possessed groove.
Miles Davis - *****es Brew (1/3): 




Great thread btw!!!


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Honorable mentions:
Sun Ra - That's How I Feel: 




Miles Davis - Ife - (Pt 1): 




Miles Davis - Great Expectations - (Pt 1):


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

This whole album.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Apart from being one of my favourite songs of all time, it also has a pretty kickass bass line as shown in this cover.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

87wayz said:


> Favorite bass solo? Buster Williams on Mwandishi - "Rain Dance." There's some great dialogue between Hancock and Williams a few minutes in, and when he takes the solo, it is a straight up face-melter. Starts at 1.15. Afrofuturist-funk/jazz.
> Rain Dance:
> 
> 
> ...


Sick bass on the Miles song

One of my favorites by Coltrane : The interplay between the 2 bass players :wtf


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

The Enemy Within said:


> Sick bass on the Miles song
> 
> One of my favorites by Coltrane : The interplay between the 2 bass players :wtf


Yep, that there's a facemelter.


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

skip to 6:45


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Just some old-fashioned funk.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Seahorse (Feb 3, 2014)

Bernadette - The Four Tops!


----------



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

Seinfeld bass line is the only thing that matters to me


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

^ Great bass lines for sure 

Tony Levin:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Graham Simpson : Roxy Music - If There's Something


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

John Glascock (RIP)


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

__
https://soundcloud.com/republicofmusic%2F04-therapy-moderat


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

R.I.P Cliff:











I love to play this one:






And of course I can't leave Floyd out of this:






EDIT: And one of my all-time favorites:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Again, Tony Levin

1982(album version):


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

super bon bon - soul coughing


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Tiran Porter :


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Nine inch nails - sunspots


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

Nothing too extraordinary but beautiful nevertheless.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Mike Porcaro :


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It almost feels like cheating posting Rush, but c'mon:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

^ Agreed. :yes


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

Also


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

So so many post-punk bands could be listed here. I'll just stick with The Cure though..


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

^

<

V 

see what I did there?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Tony Levin :






Pino Palladino :


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Chuck Rainey :


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Louis Johnson (RIP) :


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Alphonso Johnson*


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Longview by Green Day of course.
Two minutes to midnight - Iron Maiden. Really badass one
Bicycle Race - Queen. So simple and carefree
Sweet Child o' Mine - Guns n' Roses. Just cause it's guns and it has a nice groove to it
Africa - Toto. One of the best ones of all time and I love the ending
I believe in a thing called love - The Darkness. Cool somehow
Message in a bottle - The Police. Epic one

Can't be bothered to post links many people oughta know these songs anyways


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Barakiel said:


>


Great stuff man, I got to listen to more WR pre-Jaco

Abe Laboriel Sr.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Pete Trewavas, great song :


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Daft Punk - Voyager
Thomas Bangalter - Club Soda

Sexiest basslines I've ever heard.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

RIP Chris Squire, truly one of a kind bass player :


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I never thought much about bass but this has the best goddamn bass in any song i've ever heard





I really only listen to this song for the bass.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

prepare to be crushed. like...write a will or something. in the presence of a solicitor. seriously i ain even trollin this playlist is gonna kill yo 4$$





















and i insist on listening to this full volume while i fry bacon at 220bpm


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

*Slap Da Bass Geddy*


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

FNM best :


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Rancid - Maxwell Murder
Squarepusher - Red Hot Car
About every UK Dubstep song ever


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

*Jaco*


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

*Mike Inez*


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Once again Geddy, very busy playing bass and keyboards here :


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

Primus has to have by far the best bass ever in my opinion there is no greater and there will never be another as excellent as Primus *EVER* .


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

myself0500 said:


> Primus has to have by far the best bass ever in my opinion there is no greater and there will never be another as excellent as Primus *EVER* .


Primus sucks(I'm not a real fan of them, I just like this inside joke).


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

*Paul Webb*

from Talk Talk, such an underrated band :


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

****. Sorry.


----------



## Mancman (Sep 17, 2016)

* 'Peaches' by The Stranglers*


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Tracy Wormworth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sure this is in here somewhere (if it's not it ought to be), but Jaco Pastorius' Portrait of Tracy is easily number one for me.






Another of my favorites. (If you don't like 311 this is nothing like their music. It's a nice little bass coda from one of their songs)


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

@doe deer

Paul Simonon, very underrated bass player


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This one looks fun:


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The guy from Zu always tears me a new one:






and bleed:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Chuck Rainey(Bass legend)


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

@doe deer Nice song.

Doug Stegmeyer (RIP)


----------



## softly (Apr 24, 2017)

funky/groovy bass goodness:
vulfpeck - daddy, he got a tesla


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

James Brown:






James White:


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

The bass line is pure heaven on this one:






Another favorite of mine:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@doe deer

I prefer this one:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Freddie Washington, that bass line could cure cancer.


----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This doom bass of G. Stuart Dahlquist:


----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

This is my favourite bass line of all time!!! Played by the one and only Paul Gray! What a legend!


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Tracy Wormworth :


----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## maralb (May 20, 2017)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)




----------

